# Beautiful weather today



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The temperature is 75 degrees with 33% humidity and a light breeze at 13 MPH. It doesn’t get much better than this.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome. It finally cooled down here. Having beautiful harvest moons.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent here, all weekend!! Bring on the targets!!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

It’s starting to get quite nice out here too. I always did like Fall weather. This summer was a little more uncomfortable than we’re used to here in the southwest.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

And we have the fourth day, a fine, nasty rain. Autumn...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

been nice here to the past couple days


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Been beautiful all week here in Georgia, very mild mid 70’s for the high, high 50’s at night…..LOVE this weather! 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

skarrd said:


> been nice here to the past couple days


yes and WE needed a break. I know your just a bit more than a hour north of me, so I get you. The weather made me take a mini vacation. Been fishing and shooting so much my body is tired, and off to Galveston today. Been waiting for this all thru summer . Its terrible here in summer, If you have no shade , and most of my shooting and fishing places arent loaded w/ shade trees .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looks like we may get some more nice weather,been kind of like Phoenix,50s at night/morning,80s during the day,little bit of humidity.as for the shade,we used to fish down at the san jac,but the feral hogs are so bad now gotta take a pistol with you,oh and the alligators,lol


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Raining raining raining....


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fall is the best! But here in Indy it's been raining for like a month straight.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

It was 20 mph winds + yesterday, but sunny cool and light wind today, Illbe getting outside


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Winter is still hanging on here in Yorkshire with the odd snow shower every now and then, but it does not last very long once we have passed the end of Dec.

I can vividly remember one of the warmest summer for decades back in 76 where the grass in the parks aroundabouts was burnt to a crisp from eleven full weeks of temps well above 80 degrees.






I can also remember one of the coldest winters 62-63 when the lake of Windermere was frozen over and we could skate on it safely, it was so cold that cars could drive over the water where the ferry to Hawkshead normally too's and frows across during the summer months.






Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We’ve been socked with an inch of ice. Just starting to see a bit of sunshine today.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

been mostly in the low 30s here with occasional days of 60s-70s,
gulf coast texas,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Supposed to get in the middle fifties this afternoon👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looks like we may get some warmer days here too


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

A rare bit of snow here in the desert SW today. In the middle of March and after breaking 70F a few days ago no less. A good day to take care of some other projects. Supposed to warm up right away so hopefully back to outdoor shooting again tomorrow.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

weather is wonky here to 70's yesterday-40's today,sheesh,c'mon summer


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> weather is wonky here to 70's yesterday-40's today,sheesh,c'mon summer


Same here in GA Steven, had some nice sunny days recently, even in the low 80’s, and today it was in the 30’s with terrible wind gusts of probably 40-50 mph, and supposed to be in the 20’s tonight.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yep,that almost mirrors ours,lol.Crazy weather


----------

